# Dodge Pro Master



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I wanted to see if anyone purchased Dodge Pro master 2500 and how is the van running with plumbing load ? Is it good van to buy ? thank you any comment would be appreciated.


----------



## Archie (Mar 5, 2014)

I just bought the 159 wb and put it on the road today so I dont have much experience with it yet. I used the Ranger shelving and a spray on floor. I wish the inside length to the cab divider was 4 or 5 inches longer to hold 12 ft pipe but ill make it work. Its a pleasure to drive around even loaded up and probably the nicest plumbing van I've ever had. Ill post some pics and give you an update once its been on the road for awhile.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Archie said:


> I just bought the 159 wb and put it on the road today so I dont have much experience with it yet. I used the Ranger shelving and a spray on floor. I wish the inside length to the cab divider was 4 or 5 inches longer to hold 12 ft pipe but ill make it work. Its a pleasure to drive around even loaded up and probably the nicest plumbing van I've ever had. Ill post some pics and give you an update once its been on the road for awhile.



Thank you for replying please put picture specially with back of the van how you organized it. Wanted to know with all the plumbing load in there how is the power and is it driving to your expectation with load on ? Do you think this going to be a reliable van in the long run I know this hard question but sometimes guts feeling will tell yes or no . Please reply back with some picture I went to dealership they said the will let me to drive for whole that is nice but the reality is how dose it drive with load on ? 

Thank you again Amir from the happy plunger plumbing services.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Used to ride a Dodge Sprinter before and a Pro-master now for about a couple weeks. Drive pretty good and is a little better in mileage. 










Its hard to see in the picture but I got two 6" pipes on top (10' each).










Side door. I keep my backflow repair kits, small fittings, screws on those organizers. 











Side door. 
Hope help you a bit.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sweet set up man!
How does it feel with all that weight ?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Ride smooth, from factory they said that you should have 47psi in your front tires but I put 65psi. I did the same thing with the old sprinter. Also used nitrogen instead air.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I see you Rigid sectional machine I have Go 68 Gorlitz machine planning to get GO 50 as well do you think that snake will fit in there dimension are 43"L x 26" W X 30". GO 50 is 28"L X 18" X 19" . they are both Drum machine what do you think it will take a lot space? if you do not mind asking how much it cost you the van with all storage and racks? thank you again Amir.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am going to give those Fiat's a few years to see how they fair before considering one.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Van was $33,000.00 (trade in) and shelves depending in how do you wanna or need it (purchased to American Van Equipment). I'll look the web page when I get home so you can check what do you really need and what really work for you. Racks was around $3,500.00


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Magazine picture and the website AmericanVan.com


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

gargalaxy said:


> magazine picture and the website americanvan.com


...


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcie one of my friend wants to buy the van he asked me is IT better to get Dodge Promaster or new Sprinter since you had sprinter tell me which one is better. he like to get Diesel but Dodge pro master has not been brought up yet ? what do you think? He works for Roto Rooter.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

FWIW, I'd take a Sprinter over a Pro Master. One is a Mercedes, the other is a Dodge (Fiat). I've never heard good things about Dodge work trucks but that's just been my experience. Maybe others have had better success with them. If I was buying a new service vehicle tomorrow it would be a Sprinter although I'd give the new Fords a hard look first. Ford has always been good to me.


----------

